# Sock Diaper for babies



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally figured out a lot of technical things, and remembered some of you were curious about the sock diaper for young PG's that I mentioned using. On my web site I put a Babie page that shows "how to make directions" on the sock diaper and the Neck-Kerchief. Great help in managing the Hygiene of young ones, and a way to carry them around close. (It was also some of my pigeon smuggling equipment to deal with babies at work!). The sock diaper shown is quite old and saw a lot of babies, but it still works.

http://www.birdwearonline.com


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

That is just so cute...


You really have a nice touch there...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Awww, so cute! Pink polka-dot ribbons! What if you give him a complex? . Maybe you have blue ones too  So fun and creative you are. Love it.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

She looks so sweet! I can download the things of the website but can't open them, what program should I use to view them?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

That is just waaaaaay too adorable!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Boni, you are absolutely a genius. Just looked at the how-to on your website.
That is so creative. Thanks for sharing it with all of us.

Margarret


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> She looks so sweet! I can download the things of the website but can't open them, what program should I use to view them?


Becca, truly Iam so techno challanged I have spent hours on the Homestead hotline having them help figure out how to do the things, we created on the web site and I STILL don't understand all of it. But to open the PDF files you have to have a thing called Adobe reader on your computer. Cool thing is it is free software, you can find on the internet and download. (did you notice all those way techno words I used ) If you don't have it all it will let you do is down load it and save it on your computer and it was created in MSword so you will have to have that to open and view it. Glad you like the sock diaper I tell you it works like a charm and makes them so easy to take everywhere and hold!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boni,


That is just over the top in cuteness!  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni...you are something else! 

I HEREBY CROWN YOU PIGEON-TALK'S *INVENTOR *(INVENTRESS???) PAR EXCELLENCE!! 

You may be copied but you are the ORIGINAL!!! AND WE HAVE YOU FIRST!!

OUR GRATEFUL THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO TO HELP OUR BELOVED PIGEONS AND OTHER BIRDS!

Between PHIL and his delightful PIJ TECHNIQUES and INNOVATIVE NAMES and BONI...

*PIGEON-TALK IS FIRST AND THE BEST OF ALL PIGEON SITES!! HIP HIP HOORAY!!*


SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is too adorable.........wish I had known about it while I had Junebug and Charlie in the house.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

You are waaaay too creative  You are awesome! I will definately order some PG wear realllll soon!


----------

